# Neuer RAM eingebaut -> PC startet nicht mehr



## multimolti (24. November 2007)

Hallo!

Meine Mutter hat so ne alte Schrottkiste von Medion-PC, da hab ich gestern Nero 8 installiert, dann wollte er nicht mehr, weil die Nero Autostartprogramme die 256 MB RAM, die das Ding hat, sofort ausgelastet haben. Mit etwas Aufwand fährt er jetzt wieder hoch, Nero ist weg, und ich dache mir, kaufst einfach nen neuen RAM, dann wird alles besser.

War also bei Expert Bening, hab den Mensch da gefragt, ob ich zu dem Original PC2100 DDR-SDRAM, der schon drin ist, auch einen PC-400 DDR-RAM hinzustecken kann, beide mit 133MHz getaktet, er meinte ja, ich kauf also noch nen 2. Riegel und bau den ein.
Jetzt fährt aber der PC nicht mehr hoch, beim BIOS booten kommt noch "MEDION PC, Intel Pentium 4 Processor, 2GHz (100x20.0)", und unten steht das übliche "Press DEL to enter Setup", aber weiter kommt er nicht. Ich kann auch nichts drücken, weil die Tastatur nicht mal angeschaltet wird.
Was kann ich denn jetzt tun?


----------



## lernen.2007 (24. November 2007)

Hallo,

jemand anders hatte das gleiche Problem wie du gehabt. Du musst einfach in Forum suchen.

LINK

Gruß
erkan erpolat


----------



## multimolti (24. November 2007)

Naja, nicht ganz, ich hatte auch schon vorher gegooglet, aber kein Problem, was ich finden konnte, traf auf meins zu und die Lösungen haben da auch nicht geholfen. Bei mir habe ich ja die Grafikkarte nicht mal angefasst, und das Problem lag jetzt wohl an dem alten RAM.

Habe einfach nur den neuen eingebaut, und dann das BIOS resettet, dann gings wieder, aber sobald ich den alten RAM rein tue, geht wieder gar nichts mehr. Das Ding hat wohl den Transport zum Elektromarkt nicht überlebt


----------



## chmee (24. November 2007)

Hast Du die neu gekauften mal einzeln getestet ? Funktionieren sie nicht im Verbund mit den Alten ? Steckplätze tauschen ? Richtig drin ?

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (24. November 2007)

Sobald der alte Riegel drin ist, bootet der PC nicht mehr, egal in welchem Steckplatz und was noch im anderen Steckt.


----------



## Laudian (25. November 2007)

Tippe eher, dass das Problem PC2100 und parallel PC3200 (== PC400) ist. Gibt immer wieder Probleme, wenn 2 verschiedene Ram-Typen gleichzeitig benutzt werden. Auch bei SDs gilt eigentlich immer noch die Devise, dass 2 Riegel gleichen Takt haben sollten.


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. November 2007)

Daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, da das Bios den 400er automatisch auf dem geringeren Takt betreiben sollte.


----------



## chmee (25. November 2007)

Wie es Raubkopierer sagte, aber *sollte* ist da etwas verwirrend. Man sollte sich drum kümmern, dass beide Riegel langsamer laufen. Entweder das macht das Bios wirklich automatisch oder das Board kann eh nicht schneller oder man muß eben händisch selbst anlegen und einstellen. 

Sprich : Pack den schnelleren rein, stelle im Bios die RAM-Zugriffszeiten auf die des langsameren ( also PC266 - 133MHz ), bei Erfolg kannst Du das alte RAMpack dazutun.

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (25. November 2007)

Aber das Problem tritt jetzt ja schon auf, wenn nur der Alte allein drin ist! Aber der eine Riegel muss reichen, der PC ist jetzt schon deutlich schneller.


----------

